# Painting Plastics



## puckacostello (Apr 1, 2010)

Hello just looking for some information  

Im wanting to pain plastic inserts on my grill which are currently silver, to start with will i use 400 or 600 grit to key them up for primer? 

How many coats of plastic primer will i use? 

When primed will i rub the primer down with higher grit before paint if so what grit(s)? 

How many layers of colour?

And how many layers of clear? 

Thanks in advance  Shaun


----------



## puckacostello (Apr 1, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

plastiDip?


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

I've done mine on a mk6 ST. Clean with fairy liquid, prime x3 then sand with 2500 paper then paint x3 and clear laquer x3. 

Leave indoors to dry over night


----------



## puckacostello (Apr 1, 2010)

Keir said:


> plastiDip?


There being painted the same colour as the car so no, also no glossifier available as of yet!


----------



## puckacostello (Apr 1, 2010)

The parts in question are the silver bits..


----------



## mitchelld (Jan 14, 2012)

u going with aerosols ??


----------



## puckacostello (Apr 1, 2010)

yeah mate aerosols in a can trigger with fan caps,


----------



## mitchelld (Jan 14, 2012)

key with 600 plastic primer, flat with 600 wet, then 3 coats paint and 3 of laquer givin plenty time to flash off between coats


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

Do not sand plastic primer, it will loose its effectiveness by doing so.

Use some plastic adhesion promoter clear spray after sanding the base surface with 400/600 grade, then just paint on top then key it back before lacquer and that is all thats needed.


----------



## mitchelld (Jan 14, 2012)

depends what plastic primer you use!


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

I have searched a few of them and they are either the clear adhesion type or grey primer type that does not like to be sanded.

Can you link us some good products that you can sand and are of good quality because ive had a few adhesion problems with crappy halfords stuff before now.

Also while im here, do you think the clear adhesion primer is good enough for panel sealant like Tiger seal ? Tiger seal says painting on top is fine but im not keen because it very flexible and the chassis part of the car will have some movements in it.


----------



## mitchelld (Jan 14, 2012)

u-pol plast x aerosol is high build plastic aerosol that needs a flatten

i prefer using the upol 1k clear stuff out the pink coloured tin, then high build over that if im painting textured stuff and want it smooth


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Plastic primer doesn't contain any type of build to it.

Correct way would be apply 1 coat of a 1k plastic primer, it doesn't need to be flatted as its an adhesion promoter for primer/paint. 

If your in doubt of which plastic primer to use here a link for one you could order on line.

Prep wise you shoul be doing it this way.

Grey scotchbrite plastic trims can be done dry or wet, if wet add some fairy liquid to the water as this is a detergent will act as a degreaser.

Then once it's prepped and your happy with it.

Apply one coat of 1k plastic primer leave for ten mins you do not need to flat it, then you can apply your primer if your have any repairs.
If not you are now ready to apply your colour coat, with aerosols don't be tempted to whack it on, just apply nice light even coats until its covered leave it ten-twenty mins between coats, you do not need to flat basecoat between coats.
Once it's covered and your happy then your ready to apply laquer.

With aerosol laquer same again, just apply nice light even coats till you have the desired finish you require.

Best thing to remember with prep/spraying don't be tempted to rush it just take your time get the prep right and the paint job will look right.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Oops forgot the link for plastic primer.

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&so...uqXeDg&usg=AFQjCNEOXHi5ZVvvI2cIws7ja_FVRX0eLA


----------



## mitchelld (Jan 14, 2012)

http://www.smartrepairwarehouse.co.uk/index.php?route=product/product&path=35_64&product_id=62

that was the stuff i was talking about , upol plast x 3 which is a primer filler ??? so surely needs a scuff, we used it painting lower half of plastic bumpers on volvo fire engines where i used to work,

i personally use http://www.autopaintsbrighton.co.uk/u-pol-1k-plastic-primer-adhesion-promotor-1l-2600-p.asp

which i know doesnt require flattening


----------



## mitchelld (Jan 14, 2012)

http://www.colourtone.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=25_27&products_id=186


----------

